# Hi everybody



## Stevencd (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi guys, nice to meet you here. I'm Steven from new york, I also like this forum, and wanna learn more.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Steve. This is as good a place as any to learn. What kind of coffee are you into and what kit have you got at home? Any decent roasters around NY?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Steven, loads of info on here to get you going on your coffee journey, what are you using just now?


----------



## Cawfeekid (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi!


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm new on this forum. Hope you enjoy it as much as I am.


----------

